# Guide to Yeast great resource



## Bribie G (18/1/14)

Courtesy of Starkesbier who posted this on the P.U.B.S. group, thanks Graeme.

Thought I'd post it here today as we don't see a lot of the big fellah on AHB lately. 

The Home Brewers Guide to Yeast


----------



## superstock (18/1/14)

Good resource. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Camo6 (18/1/14)

Nice little website too BribieG, cheers.


----------



## Yob (18/1/14)

I might have to add that link to my useful links page, I do like the amount of info it has on the one page.

I also like THIS one which gives the equivalent Wyeast strain which is good to know at a glance.


----------



## DU99 (18/1/14)

nice bit of info


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/14)

Could be a bit old, no mention of S-186 or BRY-97 but pretty good as it stands.


----------



## ianh (18/1/14)

Thanks for the info.

BRY-97 is directly under Wyeast for some reason.


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/14)

Aha missed that one. all good.


----------

